# Under the Dome - Let the Games Begin - OAD 8-26-13



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

So now there is an underground fight club in Chester's Mill? The writers are really trying hard to take something interesting and make it ridiculous. I really want to see how this plays out, but the direction some of the plots are going makes me wonder if this isn't just wasting my time? 

But hey, at least the pink stars fell in line.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

This was possibly the stupidest episode yet. So you're telling me that you can just waltz into the bank, and all the money would still be lying there in the teller drawers?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I'm not watching this anymore...and given how few threads and posts in said threads, I'm not the only one who bailed on this piece of schtako...


----------



## Barmat (Jun 1, 2001)

I'm to believe there are that many buff degenerates wearing wife beaters in some small midwestern town. Also every one seems ok with being trapped under an invisible dome of unknown origin, ie no one is actively trying to get out except 3 kids. And here I was thinking Revolution was bad writing personified.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

Barmat said:


> I'm to believe there are that many buff degenerates wearing wife beaters in some *small midwestern town*. Also every one seems ok with being trapped under an invisible dome of unknown origin, ie no one is actively trying to get out except 3 kids. And here I was thinking Revolution was bad writing personified.


Not that it matters, but isn't this the Maine area, like most of King's other books?

Back to the episode, a coworker and I are watching this. Each Tuesday morning we talk about just how asinine the previous episode was, but for some reason we're still watching.

Cut out the stupid fight club filler and this could have been a 10 minute episode. We all knew that Junior would be the 4th hand, why did it have to take 45 minutes to get to that? So stupid.


----------



## Barmat (Jun 1, 2001)

GoPackGo said:


> Not that it matters, but isn't this the Maine area, like most of King's other books?


I stand corrected.

A few thoughts.

Is the new woman real?

Will Barbara start making soap?


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

This episode was beyond stupid, but it had a couple of saving graces.

I guess, like has been mentioned, after 9 days now, everyone has completely given up hope of ever getting out of the dome. No one has any need for money ever again. 

It was nice that Barbie and Big Jim seem to have some sort of back-bone to work against Maxine - Barbie by telling Red that he killed her husband and Big Jim by killing her mom. Now if they can just kill maxine, we can get on with the dome.

Still what a horrible, awful episode. We always complained when it seemed like people on Lost failed to talk to each other but here we have these kids specifically hiding information.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

BradJW said:


> Barbie by telling Red that he killed her husband and Big Jim by killing her mom.


Is she dead? She was yelling "help" last time I saw her.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

I hope so. Otherwise the entire episode was a big bag of suck.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

Barmat said:


> I'm to believe there are that many buff degenerates wearing wife beaters in some small midwestern town. Also every one seems ok with being trapped under an invisible dome of unknown origin, ie no one is actively trying to get out except 3 kids. And here I was thinking Revolution was bad writing personified.


This is filmed in Wilmington, and much of it is filmed in Burgaw NC.

Under The Dome is based off of what would actually happen if a dome covered Burgaw. An almost true story.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Wow, I guess it has been a long time since the Brat Pack.

Big Jim is a cold-assed mo-fo.

Not to pick nits, but the lines (dots) in the egg were pink, and they were rising. The _stars_ in the 3D map were actually different pastel shades. And rotating.

Maybe the Engineers are coming to finish us off.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

They need a new writer for the dialogue. There are times it makes the rest of the show look worthy of a pulitzer prize for fiction by comparison.

The "make humans fight" plot is such a recycled and over-used trope that I found great enjoyment in watching those scenes just to see how much worse they could do it than every other show ever.

Angie has so far had one reasonable outfit on the entire series, and then she was back to tattered, ill-fitting clothing shortly thereafter. Maybe her wardrobe is a clue that she really IS sick.

I like the idea that in this modern age someone would think that Max would stand the slightest chance of keeping ALL drugs out of the town, no matter who was trying to bring them in.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

andyw715 said:


> Is she dead? She was yelling "help" last time I saw her.


TV rule of thumb: If you didn't see them die, they aren't dead.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm just watching until Sheriff Linda takes her belt and uniform off.  Until then Max will perk up the eyes.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

nickels said:


> TV rule of thumb: If you didn't see them die, they aren't dead.


And, even then. (especially on a soap).


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Ment said:


> I'm just watching until Sheriff Linda takes her belt and uniform off.


It's amazing that's she's hiding such a rockin' bod underneath that uniform. Every scene she's in now, I can't stop thinking about it.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

BradJW said:


> This episode was beyond stupid, but it had a couple of saving graces.
> 
> I guess, like has been mentioned, after 9 days now, everyone has completely given up hope of ever getting out of the dome. No one has any need for money ever again.
> 
> ...


Big Jim didn't kill her mom. He left her in the water with her hands tied. I don't recall them showing her drown. Until a body shows up, I would think she is still alive. And if she does show up again, I don't think she will have a problem pulling the trigger this time.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> Big Jim didn't kill her mom. He left her in the water with her hands tied. I don't recall them showing her drown. Until a body shows up, I would think she is still alive. And if she does show up again, I don't think she will have a problem pulling the trigger this time.


This moment was supposed to be (Breaking Bad comparison)



Spoiler



A Walt/Jane moment. Big Jim is the Heisenberg of Under The Dome. He just made a decision not to save Mare Winningham. It's supposed to be shocking. (For me, it paled in comparison to Walt/Jane - not even in the same league).



The value of the moment is lost if Mare Winningham survives it. She's dead and won't be heard from again. Maybe her body will wash ashore, maybe Big Jim will see a dome projection of her, maybe we'll see her in flashbacks, but I don't think we'll see more of her alive in the present.

ETA: unless the writing is so bad that the writers undermine the point of the scene, in which case they will, after all, bring her back.


----------



## Numb And Number2 (Jan 13, 2009)

danterner said:


> She's dead and won't be heard from again.


I've said it before and I'm saying it now, resurrection day is nigh.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

danterner said:


> The value of the moment is lost if Mare Winningham survives it ...


OMG, I had no idea that was Mare Winningham! She's really gotten old.


----------



## awsnyde (May 11, 2007)

TAsunder said:


> The "make humans fight" plot is such a recycled and over-used trope that I found great enjoyment in watching those scenes just to see how much worse they could do it than every other show ever.


I hated that trope the first time I ever saw it decades ago, and thought it was stupid then. Admittedly, there have been a few series where the coming attractions have prepared me for yet another expected slog, but it's turned out better than I thought it would: ST:TNG, or maybe DSN (or maybe both!), and maybe the remake of BSG had an episode like that.

This episode's use of the trope was by far the dumbest, most sloggiest ever. I picked up a magazine to read during those scenes; their utter stupidity was making me see red.

The rest of the ep was OK, although the big reveal about the little dome was hardly earth-shattering. Ooh, it can project stars too. I have something in my toddler's room that can do that, and it doesn't require four annoying people to be touching it.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

andyw715 said:


> Is she dead? She was yelling "help" last time I saw her.





aaronwt said:


> Big Jim didn't kill her mom. He left her in the water with her hands tied. I don't recall them showing her drown. Until a body shows up, I would think she is still alive. And if she does show up again, I don't think she will have a problem pulling the trigger this time.


It was certainly implied that she died but yes, the writers could bring her back in a very cheap stunt that defies rational thought.

I did throw (soft) things at my tv when Junior was shown to be the fourth hand.
Couldn't they use anybody (and I mean _anybody_) else?

As for the rest of the episode, _Welcome to the Thunderdome_.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

JYoung said:


> It was certainly implied that she died but yes, the writers could bring her back in a very cheap stunt that defies rational thought.


In order to defy rational thought, doesn't rational thought have to be within defying range?


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

Ugh it is getting stupider and stupider. I just fast forwarded through the predictable cement factory fight club stuff. A week later and all of the dead fish in the lake have gone away.


----------



## moose53 (Aug 30, 2011)

Yeah. I agree. I was thinking all night (only three more episodes ...). But, they renewed it for another year, didn't they. It's going off my season pass list as soon as this season is over. This would have been perfect as one season ... 8 to 13 episodes. Now, it just feels like they're reaching to find a storyline. Not very competently, at that.

And they keep having contact with Junior "Crazy Guy". I want to take a cab there and off him myself.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

JYoung said:


> As for the rest of the episode, _Welcome to the Thunderdome_.


Thunderdumb.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Yeah, this was about the stupidest episode of the bunch and it's starting to lose that "entertaining" component that I felt at least the other episodes had. This was practically unwatchable. To think someone who was in hiding for a the first part of "the dome" can organize a fight club like that in 9 days is laughable. Second, I saw no reason why Barbie had to fight. Just call her bluff and see what she does. And if he did fight and then decide to throw the match, why go through all that punishment? Take a few hits and go down. That's the end. It seemed he got beat up for no good reason.

We all knew Junior was going to be the 4th hand. In this world, it was an easy guess. At this point I'm just sticking around to see what happens with the small dome and the egg. Otherwise, the rest of the stuff is stupid and not worth my time.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

The best part was when Junior got a-salted trying to get into the fight club.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

He wasn't so crazy on this episode. He seemed mostly normal.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> He wasn't so crazy on this episode. He seemed mostly normal.


I think they are trying to say his "crazy" is related to the dome/egg thing.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I don't get why she would be dead. Does she not know how to swim? She's got enough body fat to be able to float relatively easily.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I am confused why we went through a whole issue with water and the guy owning the well when there is a whole lake over by Big Jim's House!?!


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

mwhip said:


> I am confused why we went through a whole issue with water and the guy owning the well when there is a whole lake over by Big Jim's House!?!


Because the lake water was poisoned with methane (or something) released when the dome came down, which is what killed all the fish. At least until this episode, when that plot point apparently was forgotten.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> I'm not watching this anymore...and given how few threads and posts in said threads, I'm not the only one who bailed on this piece of schtako...


Huh, there's one thread per show, were you expecting more ?

There's plenty of posts as well.

Consider something like The Killing or Fallen Skies rarely gets a weekly thread.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

nickels said:


> TV rule of thumb: If you didn't see them die, they aren't dead.


For all we know she went in the water on purpose and hoped Jim would leave her to drown when in reality she was a championship swimmer and could survive in water with both hands tied behind her back.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

TAsunder said:


> I don't get why she would be dead. Does she not know how to swim? She's got enough body fat to be able to float relatively easily.


So fat people can't drown?


----------



## mike_k (Sep 20, 2005)

jamesbobo said:


> For all we know she went in the water on purpose and hoped Jim would leave her to drown when in reality she was a championship swimmer and could survive in water with both hands tied behind her back.


It looked to me like she fell in on purpose. If this was an unknown actress I *might* believe that she was dead. I don't think they kill Mare Winningham that quickly.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

Google searching supports the fact that fat is less dense than water, so fat people do float easier than skinny people. Time to research if watching bad TV makes me stupider.

Mare Winningham possible spoiler


Spoiler



On IMDB she is only listed in one episode of Under the Dome. So she probably will not be back this season. Barbie actor is already listed on all of this season's episodes.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

nickels said:


> TV rule of thumb: If you didn't see them die, they aren't dead.


This is what I assume as well. She'll come back to give a reason for Maxine to really be mad.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Ment said:


> So fat people can't drown?


Anyone can drown, but if you are more buoyant and know how to swim, having your arms tied shouldn't be a huge obstacle to surviving.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

JohnB1000 said:


> Huh, there's one thread per show, were you expecting more ?
> 
> There's plenty of posts as well.


I'm amazed every week at how many posts there are for this show. Of course, none of them says anything nice....

Stephen King must have made twice the money by extending this--why else would he say their ending is better than his? But then he makes the story so good that you don't mind a less than awesome ending. They are doing the opposite--the ending may be great, but who will be left to watch it?

I thought it looked like she jumped off the boat too, and then suddenly remembered that her hands are tied and she can't swim. Par for the course.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Hoffer said:


> This is what I assume as well. She'll come back to give a reason for Maxine to really be mad.


Mad Maxine, running a thunderdome fighting ring? I see what you did there.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

The sheriff and deputies missed out on an opportunity to lock up the few access doors to the cement factory and have all of the undesirables in the town locked up in one place.


----------



## warrenn (Jun 24, 2004)

TAsunder said:


> I don't get why she would be dead. Does she not know how to swim? She's got enough body fat to be able to float relatively easily.


It would be difficult to swim with her hands tied. An experienced swimmer in a controlled setting could probably swim to shore. A normal person in a crisis situation would probably panic, and that would lead to drowning.

Experienced triathletes have drowned during the swim portion of the race. It wasn't because they were knocked out or anything. They got a gulp of water or something and went into panic mode. Most people cannot pull themselves out of a panic state. If you panic in the water, you'll probably end up dead.

Drowning for real is nothing like on TV. People don't yell and flail around. Instead, they slowly bob up and down pawing at the water. It's an instinctive reaction. See this video around the 0:45 mark: [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1mVcSUttX4[/media]. It seems like that guy should be able to swim to shore, but he's on autopilot. If someone doesn't rescue him, he will drown.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

You realize you're trying to use your knowledge of reality to explain something that happened on Under the Dome?


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

Why does Angie swing her arms so wildly whenever she walks or runs? Annoying.

Glad Big Jim killed someone. Need more of that.

Why is hot chick here now? Boring.

I now hate doe-eyed deputy's raspy voice.

Stop swinging your arms so much when you walk, Angie.

Get better, show.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

I don't know why you people keep talking smack about this show. I think it's the funniest show on TV. 

Really, Junior staring into the camera and saying, "But what does it mean?" Come on, it doesn't get any funnier than that. 

Unless it's not supposed to be a comedy. In that case, never mind.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

midas said:


> I don't know why you people keep talking smack about this show. I think it's the funniest show on TV.
> 
> Really, Junior staring into the camera and saying, "But what does it mean?" Come on, it doesn't get any funnier than that.
> 
> Unless it's not supposed to be a comedy. In that case, never mind.


 Of course it is a comedy.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

I think I'm a decent swimmer. I know I can stay afloat a pretty long time in the water. But without the use of my arms, far from shore, with currents? I wouldn't like my odds. 

I think it's a given she's dead. I can't believe we're even discussing any alternate possibilities.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

Bob_Newhart said:


> Why does Angie swing her arms so wildly whenever she walks or runs? Annoying.
> 
> Glad Big Jim killed someone. Need more of that.
> 
> ...


Too late to get better.

I'm not sure why everyone else is watching, but i'm watching because for my kids, this is appointment TV, and there's so little TV we watch together regularly. For that reason, I'm in it until the bitter end.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

stellie93 said:


> I'm amazed every week at how many posts there are for this show. Of course, none of them says anything nice....
> 
> Stephen King must have made twice the money by extending this--why else would he say their ending is better than his? But then he makes the story so good that you don't mind a less than awesome ending. *They are doing the opposite--the ending may be great, but who will be left to watch it?
> *


Aren't the ratings for this show still pretty good? I don't recall reading about a big drop in the ratings. I think we here at TCF are a lot more critical of TV shows than the average viewer. (How else would you explain the success of Two and a Half Men and 52 versions of CSI?) I definitely see how this show could be fun mindless entertainment, even for as dumb as it is. If you over analyze the show, it seems THAT much dumber.

It doesn't say much for the viewing public when stuff like this get good ratings and smartly written TV like Community barely hangs on.

Still, here we are ALL still watching. In reality, we should all stop watching and help prevent stuff like this ever getting on the air again. But it's a train wreck and it gives us all something to talk about. I doubt this show would last during the regular TV season when there's a lot better on.


----------



## awsnyde (May 11, 2007)

mike_k said:


> It looked to me like she fell in on purpose. If this was an unknown actress I *might* believe that she was dead. I don't think they kill Mare Winningham that quickly.


I don't think she's that well known anymore. I recognized her right away, and said, "Hey, that's Mare Winningham." And my wife said, "Who?"


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

"I know you killed my husband, but he wanted you to do it because he loved me. In our future no more lies."

Do the writers even read their garbage before filming it? That scene between Julia and Barbie was as far fetched as they come. I don't care if Barbie is Brad Pitt, George Clooney, and any other man hunk all rolled into one. Julia's reaction was about as far from reality as one can get.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

nickels said:


> "I know you killed my husband, but he wanted you to do it because he loved me. In our future no more lies."
> 
> Do the writers even read their garbage before filming it? That scene between Julia and Barbie was as far fetched as they come. I don't care if Barbie is Brad Pitt, George Clooney, and any other man hunk all rolled into one. Julia's reaction was about as far from reality as one can get.


Didn't they set this up with Julia lamenting on how gambling ruined their marriage and I think they were separated? Then it appears that the hubby hired Barbie to kill him so she could collect the insurance money (because suicide negates the policy)? So, yeah, it's far fetched, but they did try to explain it.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

BradJW said:


> I think I'm a decent swimmer. I know I can stay afloat a pretty long time in the water. But without the use of my arms, far from shore, with currents? I wouldn't like my odds.
> 
> I think it's a given she's dead. I can't believe we're even discussing any alternate possibilities.


Why can't you use your arms at all? They are just tied together in front of you. You can still use them, just not for traditional swimming strokes.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

nickels said:


> "I know you killed my husband, but he wanted you to do it because he loved me. In our future no more lies."


Julia is convinced her husband did a variation of "suicide by cop" by pulling an unloaded gun on someone he knew would likely kill him.

Hard to blame a guy for that, huh? Especially when dead hubby left behind a whopping big life insurance policy.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

nickels said:


> "I know you killed my husband, but he wanted you to do it because he loved me. In our future no more lies."
> 
> Do the writers even read their garbage before filming it? That scene between Julia and Barbie was as far fetched as they come. I don't care if Barbie is Brad Pitt, George Clooney, and any other man hunk all rolled into one. Julia's reaction was about as far from reality as one can get.


And yet I bet in real-life there was a high profile instance of something similar happening. Different people react differently to different things. There is never one way that every person would react.

Just like earlier with people complaining about Barbie turning down a hot chick in bed. In real life this happens. Everyone doesn't think about sex 24/7. There is a lot more to life than sex.


----------



## warrenn (Jun 24, 2004)

TAsunder said:


> Why can't you use your arms at all? They are just tied together in front of you. You can still use them, just not for traditional swimming strokes.


*If* you're a strong swimmer and *if* you remain calm, you could probably swim to shore. But she's fully clothed and unprepared. It all depends if she can remain calm. And it didn't look like she exercised regularly, so I wonder even if she could even swim to shore with her arms free.

If she goes under and gulps in water, she *will* go into an instinctual drowning mode. It should be easy to get out of, but it's hard to fight instinct. It's like saying waterboarding shouldn't be that effective--it's just a little water up the nose. But it triggers a response in a very deep part of the brain and you can't fight it. Drowning is like that.

There was a guy who drowned recently in the lake nearby. He was walking in the shallow water just yards from shore. The shore dropped off suddenly and he went under and gulped in water and drowned. He was literally a few feet from shallow water, yet he couldn't save himself.

It's easy to say she should be able to swim to shore, but you have to factor in the freak-out panic mode that the brain will go into if it thinks it's drowning.

Of course, this being UtD, actual realism will be disregarded. Likely they'll have her swim for miles, catch up to the boat, use the propeller to cut the ropes on her wrists, climb aboard, and have an emotional reunion with Big Jim where they spend the night looking at the stars and making love.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Definitely a pretty silly episode but I didn't find myself squirming the whole time, looking for an excuse to just hit delete.

What a poor use of the talents of Mare Winningham. Seems like she will die out there, but I would have liked to see more of her - instead of her creepy-evil daughter. Hoping they kill that one off soon. That whole storyline went from stoopid to stoopider.

Interesting how the Barbie/Red thing went when he 'fessed up to the killing. I'm fine with that.

The whole mini dome thing is pretty ridiculous. I haven't read this book, but this reminds me of other SK books that were really good, yet the movies they made were just more silly and nonsensical than anything.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

heySkippy said:


> Julia is convinced her husband did a variation of "suicide by cop" by pulling an unloaded gun on someone he knew would likely kill him.
> 
> Hard to blame a guy for that, huh? Especially when dead hubby left behind a whopping big life insurance policy.


If only she could get the proceeds of the policy in paid in salt and propane.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

I bet Angie is a super fast swimmer what with her arm flails.


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

tivoboyjr said:


> If only she could get the proceeds of the policy in paid in salt and propane.


 There's also no death certificate or proof of death so I don't how anything can be claimed against that policy. But I guess it was just a prop to finalize the discussion on Barbie preemptively coming clean.

I am entertained by the sci-fi of the dome/little dome and waiting for a payoff that will probably never happen (a la Lost), but these other stories are mind-numbing. Yet, like you all, still watching!


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

danterner said:


> Mad Maxine, running a thunderdome fighting ring? I see what you did there.


 I guess they do have a Bartertown thing going on.


----------



## nyc13 (May 31, 2013)

Potential Mare Winningham spoiler



Spoiler



Don't know if it means anything, but while IMDB does not have her listed in the next episode, they do have a stunt double listed -- a different stunt double from the one used in this episode.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

nyc13 said:


> Potential Mare Winningham spoiler
> 
> * SPOILER *





Spoiler



"You fools! You've captured their stunt doubles!"


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Steveknj said:


> Then it appears that the hubby hired Barbie to kill him so she could collect the insurance money


Where did you get the idea that he hired barbie to kill him?


----------



## mike_k (Sep 20, 2005)

warrenn said:


> *If* you're a strong swimmer and *if* you remain calm, you could probably swim to shore. But she's fully clothed and unprepared. It all depends if she can remain calm. And it didn't look like she exercised regularly, so I wonder even if she could even swim to shore with her arms free.
> 
> If she goes under and gulps in water, she *will* go into an instinctual drowning mode. It should be easy to get out of, but it's hard to fight instinct. It's like saying waterboarding shouldn't be that effective--it's just a little water up the nose. But it triggers a response in a very deep part of the brain and you can't fight it. Drowning is like that.


What you don't realize yet is that when she first saw Big Jim approaching the island she put an inflatable life vest on under her dress. After she jumps in the lake and Jim speeds away, she retrieves the switchblade hidden in her pocket, cuts her hands free and inflates the life vest. She is a champion swimmer and all the flailing around she was doing was an act.

Actually, since this is Under the Dome we're talking about, they probably won't take such an obvious approach. They'll probably come up with some unbelievable story as to how she survives.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

mike_k said:


> They'll probably come up with some unbelievable story as to how she survives.


when junior joins them to touch the egg sphere, a bolt of energy will shoot out, zapping and propelling her through the air to shore, where she gently lands on tall grass. unfortunately, she will have already drowned.


----------



## Numb And Number2 (Jan 13, 2009)

There are a lot of deaths in this show. Why?


----------



## moose53 (Aug 30, 2011)

Numb And Number2 said:


> There are a lot of deaths in this show. Why?


Maybe 'cause The Dome is taking the trash out


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

They're not really dead. It's _Acting!_


----------



## the928guy (Sep 30, 2002)

Numb And Number2 said:


> There are a lot of deaths in this show. Why?


There are a lot, and yet, there are not enough.


----------



## mike_k (Sep 20, 2005)

NorthAlabama said:


> when junior joins them to touch the egg sphere, a bolt of energy will shoot out, zapping and propelling her through the air to shore, where she gently lands on tall grass. unfortunately, she will have already drowned.


Maybe the pink stars can bring her back to life - along with Junior's mom.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

Pink stars at night, sailors delight.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

Bob_Newhart said:


> Pink stars at night, sailors delight.


Haha


----------



## Barmat (Jun 1, 2001)

These comments have better writing then this show.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Barmat said:


> These comments have better writing then this show.


I don't watch the show any more, but I'm hooked on the threads.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I don't watch the show any more, but I'm hooked on the threads.


I never have watched the show, but I find these threads facinating.


----------



## SleepyBob (Sep 28, 2000)

Numb And Number2 said:


> There are a lot of deaths in this show. Why?


I assume to put an upper limit on the number of possble episodes. In episode 328, there will be nothing left for the writers, but to have Barbie shoot the 3 teenagers, and then himself.


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

TV Guide listing

Under the dome, Episode 409
The residents of Chester's Mill figure out that if they run their cars at 92 mph, they can climb the dome and drive sideways, creating a wind tunnel effect as the Back to the Future car propels the occupants to 1955


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

link?


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

SleepyBob said:


> I assume to put an upper limit on the number of possble episodes. In episode 328, there will be nothing left for the writers, but to have Barbie shoot the 3 teenagers, and then himself.


.before he shoots himself the dome will be lifted.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> .before he shoots himself the dome will be lifted.


Ah, yes, we call that "Darabonting" a King story.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

Bob_Newhart said:


> link?


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

Lancelot Link, Secret Chimp! YAY! ABC, Saturday mornings, 1970

Don't forget his rock group, The Evolution Revolution!!!!!


----------



## bsnelson (Oct 30, 1999)

The only thing that could save this show now would be to have Walter White show up outside the dome and have him taunt Big Jim with a bag of "blue". 

Brad


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

bsnelson said:


> The only thing that could save this show now would be to have Walter White show up outside the dome and have him taunt Big Jim with a bag of "blue".
> 
> Brad


with 11 million viewers each week and around 6 million more added to that when streaming and DVR usage is added in, this show doesn't need to be saved. It is already in a position most shows would envy.


----------



## awsnyde (May 11, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> with 11 million viewers each week and around 6 million more added to that when streaming and DVR usage is added in, this show doesn't need to be saved. It is already in a position most shows would envy.


I took it he meant save it in the actually being any good sense.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

These UTD threads are awesome.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> with 11 million viewers each week and around 6 million more added to that when streaming and DVR usage is added in, this show doesn't need to be saved. It is already in a position most shows would envy.


and that position is: airing during the summer when there are extremely slim pickings for viewers. This show would have likely died a quick death if it aired in the fall when it would have had a lot of competition.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

scandia101 said:


> and that position is: airing during the summer when there are extremely slim pickings for viewers. This show would have likely died a quick death if it aired in the fall when it would have had a lot of competition.


With any show it is about when it airs. A show can do great in one time slot or day and do terrible in another. Having the show on during the Summer is no different. Although no one really knows how well it would have done during the regular season since it's all conjecture.

Personally I would have watched it during the regular TV season and most people I know that watch UTD would have as well. But the show was already profitable before it even aired since it was sold over seas and also to Amazon for streaming before CBS even broadcast it. So even if it had aired during the regular season it would have still been profitable.

One thing is for sure, the networks have plans to run more shows during the the Summer. Since the viewership is waning during the traditional TV season time, Summertime is the one season that they can increase their viewership. All the major networks have plans for more Summer shows in 2014. And the huge success of UTD is part of the reason for that.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> All the major networks have plans for more Summer shows in 2014. And the huge success of UTD is part of the reason for that.


Like I said, there's nothing on now and UTD is reaping the benefits of no competition.
If this were a regular fall show, I'd have dropped it by the 3rd episode.


----------



## scsiguy72 (Nov 25, 2003)

OK..junior is a psycho, so lets give him a uniform and a cop car and let him drive around unsupervised. Then. If he needs to go "undercover" to get into the fight club, all he has to do is take off the shirt and no, one will notice.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

bsnelson said:


> The only thing that could save this show now would be to have Walter White show up outside the dome and have him taunt Big Jim with a bag of "blue".
> 
> Brad


That had me actually laughing out loud. I can just see Walt holding the meth while jumping up and down laughing and taunting Big Jim as Big Jim stares on seeing but not hearing Walt.

As a side point, I love how "Big" Jim is about 5"5'.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

NYHeel said:


> That had me actually laughing out loud. I can just see Walt holding the meth while jumping up and down laughing and taunting Big Jim as Big Jim stares on seeing but not hearing Walt.
> 
> As a side point, I love how "Big" Jim is about 5"5'.


Maybe the nickname is more about length than height.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

danterner said:


> Maybe the nickname is more about length than height.


He was given that nickname as a joke.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

mwhip said:


> I am confused why we went through a whole issue with water and the guy owning the well when there is a whole lake over by Big Jim's House!?!


My first thought was "Since when does Big Jim live on a lake?" He was in the middle of town before, wasn't he? I can't imagine you'd have a storm/fallout shelter that close to a lake.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I was curious, so I tried swimming some laps in my pool over the weekend with my hands crossed in front as if they were tied. With some practice and mental preparation I think I could go a good ways, but if I had fallen out of a boat fully clothed and watched in horror as it pulled away I think I'd be dead in 5 minutes or less. It was very tiring to not be able to give my legs a break.


----------



## rich (Mar 18, 2002)

If she knew about Drownproofing, she likely could have easily made it to shore even with her hands tied (assuming the water wasn't too cold.) The idea is to mostly float, and use your energy sparingly.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

sushikitten said:


> My first thought was "Since when does Big Jim live on a lake?" He was in the middle of town before, wasn't he? I can't imagine you'd have a storm/fallout shelter that close to a lake.


Yeah, that was totally not the same house, IMO. Maybe he has a vacation house on the lake and he went there? That house was sitting right on the water, and when Junior brought Blondie to his mom's art studio, it seemed like they were going behind the house into some wooded area to get to it.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

rich said:


> If she knew about Drownproofing, she likely could have easily made it to shore even with her hands tied (assuming the water wasn't too cold.) The idea is to mostly float, and use your energy sparingly.


and if she had a team of navy seals....


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

laria said:


> Yeah, that was totally not the same house, IMO. Maybe he has a vacation house on the lake and he went there? That house was sitting right on the water, and when Junior brought Blondie to his mom's art studio, it seemed like they were going behind the house into some wooded area to get to it.


Good thought, but how would Barbie know to show up at the vacation house? And Big Jim was just hanging out like he's always been there.

It doesn't really matter in the grand scheme of this show...just a(nother) glaring inconsistency.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

sushikitten said:


> Good thought, but how would Barbie know to show up at the vacation house?


True. 

I try not to think about these things too much but that house bugged me.  It also bugs me when I think about how these people apparently have infinite gasoline for their cars.


----------



## StacieH (Jan 2, 2009)

awsnyde said:


> I don't think she's that well known anymore. I recognized her right away, and said, "Hey, that's Mare Winningham." And my wife said, "Who?"


That was our conversation when I saw her name on the credits. But my husband seemed to recognize her when he saw her.

Winningham was older than most of the others in the Brat Pack. She's 6 years older than Rob Lowe. But she still looks rough...


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Is it bad that my first reaction to seeing her was, "hey it's Meredith Grey's step-mom!"?


----------

